# Welding fixture



## melsdad (Dec 14, 2014)

I needed a way to hold material in any position to practice out of position welding.  I used 3/4" pipe and 1018 to build this. I made the T-bolts out of 3/8-16 s.h.c.s. and 5/16 rod. The clamp is able to hold up to .750" material.


----------



## markknx (Dec 14, 2014)

That is pretty much what we use at are school only the base is a welding table. I made something using angle for vert. and over. when I was getting readdy to cert.in TIG. your is much nicer than mine. Great work.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice work!
In photo 3, theres a flat spot, did you do this with an endmill?
Thanks


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats awesome brother. I like it.

Seen this on facebook today. Thought it was pretty genius my self.

http://makezine.com/2014/12/29/claude-ouelletts-bowling-ball-welding-table/


----------

